# So it is now complete. AE Heaven....



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I think I'm getting more and more confidence on my mechanic skills, I might try some more daring projects.

Nonetheless the install would have taken my about an hour but I ran into a small problem.

We had a wet snow all day yesterday and into the night so don't come at me at how dirty my car is. Tomorrow when it goes to the dealer for oil change and headlight alignment I'll get my curtosy wash. So at lest you will all see my car in it's "winter mode".

Ahh yes, the joys of winter.... 









First one done, the easiest one in about 20 minutes. Not bad for someone of my skills. 









All done. Isn't it beautiful... 









I ran into a fitting problem on the passenger side one. It gave me a hard time getting in there and into the bracket sleeves. I think I'll get the bmw mechanic to check my install for me before he does the alingment.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

looks great. I like the icicles too!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey Gregco!! Its not the head lights pal!! You need to learn to wash the car  

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Bee, the car was clean yesterday morning, but then it started to rain, and I made a small trip that took me on the highway which made the obvious unavoidable. I'll wait for my courtesy wash tomorrow. Its about 32F outside right now.

Plus even through all the dirt you still get a magnificent reflection of the sky above...


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *looks great. I like the icicles too! *


She's got a runny nose...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Looks great Greco! Have you done the rears yet?


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

There coming up. Still deciding if I should straight swap w/ 2000 M5's or go CELIS. Cost wise the 2000 M5's are the choice, but the CELIS ones have a more "clear" lens.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

That is an excellent upgrade. :thumbup: 

I am considering retro-fitting Xenons to my 2002 E39, and I know of two guys with non-facelifted E39's that are interested to buy headlight assemblies. My only concern is if it is a direct swap for them (523i or 525i)? Does anyone know the answer to this? :dunno:


----------

